# 39 today - can I do this??



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I turned 39 today and I can almost feel my ovaries sighing and getting in their jim jams. 

With the news & test results I've been getting just lately I Just see it as a step away from acheiving our dream. I'm sure this gets easier (I'm certain it gets harder too!!) 

We're back on the TTC naturally train while we wait for my last set of results and so I'm here in FF looking for some boosts of positivity & some good news stories

C x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Clarissa, if its any help, I had my first natural bfp when I was 36 - it ended in m/c and both hubby and I were diagnosed with separate issues - I began treatment at the age of 39 and my little ones due date was the day before my 40th.

I'm hitting 42 next month - my AF is 2 days late, and whilst I'm not letting my hopes run away with me (I've been kicked too many times before), I'm still clinging onto a little bit of hope.

Wishing you all the very very best... as well as all lovely ladies chasing the dream.

Sheila


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

well first things first , happy birthday  secondly, try not to give up hope, late pg's are becoming increasingly more common , of course because u are getting older u will worry alot more but try and think of the amount of women who are having babies later on, so many women concentrate on their careers first and have babies later so there is still hope,  sending babydust your way  xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Temptress - I'm living the dream, would just love to live it one more time (;o) 
Bless you hun
Sheila


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you  ladies 

It's lovely to hear a positive story or two and it certainly brightened the day. Sometimes the road just gets a little too rocky and you begin to doubt ever acheiving. I started charting my BBT this month and feel a little more in control. 

Sheila - I hope that you are about to get some great news


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Clarissa, but sadly the witch reared her damned ugly head ! Hey ho!


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Sheila. 

We become very talented at dusting ourselves down throughout all of this don't we


----------

